# quinte may 16



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Same place as last year. The address is 1090 Blessington Road. It runs between Shannonville Road and Hwy 37 just North of the 401 on the East side of Belleville.
There's a map on the store website - www.eastsidearchery.com


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks rob take shannonville rd exit from 401 north to Blessington .. sorry I attend too many tournys to remember all the addresses


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Ted I just noticed that the new seaway challenge site has the addresses for all the clubs on the main page

Randy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*not complete*

nice to know what towns or cities we are going too and a simple postal code a COMPLETE address is all it takes, if you take the time to put a street name in finish the address up with complete info is it that hard to do ... I thought we wanted people to come out to shoots why not make it simple for them to get there... I am not the only one asking for this info...a few of the clubs have it completed in full.. like Durham and Grenville.. thanks guys


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*4th leg*

ttt


----------

